# Ro system



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Intend to buy a ro system, using for my SW tank. Anyone here have suggestions where to get one with good price.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

im using an aquasafe system and i love it


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I just ordered the 7stage aquasafe system.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this their site?
http://www.aquasafecanada.com/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Is this their site?
> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/


Good price, but here my opinion. You can buy 4 stage, 7 or 20 stages and you will get '0" from each of them.

In case with 4 stages i will spend $25 to replace DI and filters. In case with 7 stages you will spend more than you paid for the new unit, or you should just trow out 3 stages.
These units like printers, when you replace cartridge it will cost as the new printer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Sig, I wish someone had told me before I ordered. However their shipping is super fast. You mean to say you must use their brand of cart, and not any on the market.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Now go to eBay and check out how much you would have saved buying there instead of direct from Aquasafe. Calculate the difference and ask for a refund. I did and got it. I think $112 if my memory serves. I've had their Maximus II combo system now for a year and I haven't even had to replace any filters or membranes. And it came with 3 year's supply. 0 TDS.

I need all 7 stages. Sig is right though, it's overkill for the hobby. But I've pimped mine out and it hooks up directly to the fridge, icemaker, hot and cold water dispenser, faucet upstairs, faucet in the basement... and oh yeah for the fishes, through the DI, an ATO and 50G reservoir. 

BTW, I've also jacked up water production by piggybacking an extra 150gpd membrane. Water flows sooo quickly. Save your waste water to water your plants.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought mine thru ebay, yes there is a difference if you buy direct. Thanks


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread so I'll just bump this one. 

I am interested in getting a RO unit for top ups and cutting tap water for my freshwater tanks. Are the units available at hardware stores comparable to the RO/DI units specifically for aquariums?


----------

